# Guiltiest pleasure (the piece you shudder to admit to loving)?



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

Between "The Planets" and "Pines of Rome." I play trombone, so that explains some of the attraction.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

the Mission sound track by Ennio Morricone .......... guilty .......... even if it shoves it up the jumper a bit too much


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

Oooo, "Gabriel's Oboe" is indeed a guilty pleasure of mine, too.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Bone said:


> Between "The Planets" and "Pines of Rome." I play trombone, so that explains some of the attraction.


You play trombone & do not like Mahler 3!?!


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

Hausmusik said:


> You play trombone & do not like Mahler 3!?!


I like Mahler 3 fine - but I don't feel guilty listening to it


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I always feel I have to qualify the fact that I actually like "Fur Elise." I probably shouldn't, but my first reaction is to explain myself.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Not quite guilty pleasure but-----I love Mozart but rarely name him as a favorite composer except among friends---because naming Mozart as your favorite composer is what somebody who knows nothing about CM does......

Bone I thought you only liked the "nonschizoid" Mahler 1&2.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I like Nyman's The Piano Concerto, although I don't really feel guilty about it.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I didn't know it was a guilty pleasure until I came on this site, but...Mahler's 8th. 

And what exactly is so guilt-inducing about Pines of Rome and The Planets?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't have any, what I like is all good music to me.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Tristan said:


> I didn't know it was a guilty pleasure until I came on this site, but...Mahler's 8th.


I don't feel guilty about it.



Tristan said:


> And what exactly is so guilt-inducing about Pines of Rome and The Planets?


They're very popular and generally considered light. They've also been plundered countless times for film scores.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

The Planets certainly, yes, but Pines of Rome...the only film I can think of that makes use of it is Fantasia 2000. Oh well, Pines of Rome will always be in my Top 10 and I will feel no guilt for loving it


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

The Planets suite is great, I have no guilt.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*1812 Overture*

_1812 Overture_. 

Reminds me of a story about Morton Gould. A music enthusiasts approached Morton Gould about the _1812 Overture_. He asked Gould if he thought _1812_ was a bad piece of music. Gould responded, "Yes. But I wished that I had composed it."


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

^That's a good one. Also Elgar's Pomp and Circumstance.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The Planets, light? I never thought so. It is merely popular and ubiquitous.

My guilty pleasure (that I will admit to) is probably my love of classical works played on synthesizer a la Wendy Carlos and others. It is a much maligned sub-genre.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> My guilty pleasure (that I will admit to) is probably my love of classical works played on synthesizer a la Wendy Carlos and others. It is a much maligned sub-genre.


That reminds me: The Swingle Singers


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah, yes! I have one Swingle Singers album. I enjoy it. It's hard to believe the guy that started them is really named Swingle. Seems too serendipitous to be true, but it is.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Crudblud said:


> I don't have any, what I like is all good music to me.


This. From ABBA to Zappa for me.

That said, I don't see why anyone would consider the Planets or Pini di Roma a guilty pleasure.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pines of Rome....my guilt is because I always turn up the volume for the last bit.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My guilty pleasure is country music, which I enjoy bellowing when I'm drunk or pretending to be drunk. I can deliver probably the flattest, most painful rendition of "He Stopped Loving Her Today" without even trying.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> I don't have any, what I like is all good music to me.


Are you really so sure about that .....


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Are you really so sure about that .....


Come on! No need to single it out because it's Christian. I've heard lots worse than that on Pop Idol and other such shows.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Come on! No need to single it out because it's Christian. I've heard lots worse than that on Pop Idol and other such shows.


True - I'll take that on board but but I'll poke my ears and eyes out with an ice pick if I listen / watch that again..


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, my name is campy and I like the _Grand Canyon Suite._


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Michae Nyman would also be my choice. You like it at first, but then you ask yoursef: "How could I have liked such a stupid music?" You know, like women.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

This thread is making me wanna give Pines of Rome a listen.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not ashamed of liking music. If the music speaks, it speaks. I'd be more ashamed to like music just because I thought I should like it.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Come on! No need to single it out because it's Christian. I've heard lots worse than that on Pop Idol and other such shows.


It did inspire me to put on Bach's St Matthew Passion instead at least.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Are you really so sure about that .....


When did I claim to like that? Also, by Christian pop standards that's not even particularly bad.






no i am not ashamed of making fun of children, it's fun


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Hausmusik said:


> Not quite guilty pleasure but-----I love Mozart but rarely name him as a favorite composer except among friends---because naming Mozart as your favorite composer is what somebody who knows nothing about CM does......
> 
> Bone I thought you only liked the "nonschizoid" Mahler 1&2.


Although he isn't even among my top 25 composers, I can see the virtues of Mozart's music. There are some works of his that I totally adore. But I feel no guilt in admitting it.

Sometimes I feel a little embarrassed admitting that Schumann is my favorite composer--some people have just strong aversion to him and his music. But I have steadfast dedication [Widmung] to all of it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> When did I claim to like that? Also, by Christian pop standards that's not even particularly bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah but you said "I don't have any, what I like is all good music to me" but you failed to say what U like, so I could only assume- as in "I don't have any" you may in fact have very broad taste vis-à-vis - terrible crap....

Must commend you on your selection of crap thou brought tears to me eyes, which almost makes up for the ice pick wounds, but together is not a pleasant experience........ much like the videos.....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Escales! This used to be quite a warhorse but seems less heard today. My fave is the old Munch recording with the BSO, still-astonishing sound. If you want the piece, you can download it for $2.97...

http://www.amazon.com/Saint-Saëns-S...e=UTF8&qid=1358813696&sr=1-6&keywords=escales


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> True - I'll take that on board but but I'll poke my ears and eyes out with an ice pick if I listen / watch that again..


I felt the same way when I heard Boulez's anti-music.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> When did I claim to like that? Also, by Christian pop standards that's not even particularly bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is that people put these things on the merciless medium YouTube which should be reserved for a live performance before a sympathetic audience of people saying 'isn't he cute?' in a church. Mind you, this was probably a free performance. People actually pay to hear the dreadful racket kicked up by people like Stockhausen. It's them who amuse me!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hausmusik said:


> Not quite guilty pleasure but-----I love Mozart but rarely name him as a favorite composer except among friends---because naming Mozart as your favorite composer is what somebody who knows nothing about CM does......
> 
> Bone I thought you only liked the "nonschizoid" Mahler 1&2.


Be yourself,it doesn't matter a damn what others think.no importance whatever.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Weston said:


> The Planets, light? I never thought so. It is merely popular and ubiquitous.
> 
> My guilty pleasure (that I will admit to) is probably my love of classical works played on synthesizer a la Wendy Carlos and others. It is a much maligned sub-genre.


Well.I'm glad to hear that !


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

moody said:


> Be yourself,it doesn't matter a damn what others think.no importance whatever.


Moody, easier to do when you are wearing a coat of armor!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hausmusik said:


> Moody, easier to do when you are wearing a coat of armor!


You'll be surprised,when you start asserting yourself you will feel a great surge of well being.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

DavidA said:


> I felt the same way when I heard Boulez's anti-music.





DavidA said:


> People actually pay to hear the dreadful racket kicked up by people like Stockhausen. It's them who amuse me!


No comment.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

DavidA said:


> People actually pay to hear the dreadful racket kicked up by people like Stockhausen. It's them who amuse me!


You seem more angry than amused.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings (Barbirolli's recording). It's reputation is one of being hackneyed and overplayed -- but it's pretty much perfect nonetheless.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> You seem more angry than amused.


Your comment, by Christian pop standards that's not even particularly bad, did irritate, as I felt it totally uninformed. To select the worst example and call it 'not bad for Christian music' seems to me terribly condescending. There are an awful lot of people making Christian music who are highly skilled musicians. I happen to know quite a number of them.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Your comment, by Christian pop standards that's not even particularly bad, did irritate, as I felt it totally uninformed. To select the worst example and call it 'not bad for Christian music' seems to me terribly condescending. There are an awful lot of people making Christian music who are highly skilled musicians. I happen to know quite a number of them.


Oops -----lets see what Atheistic music clips we can find next time, will that make it better?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

DavidA said:


> Your comment, by Christian pop standards that's not even particularly bad, did irritate, as I felt it totally uninformed. To select the worst example and call it 'not bad for Christian music' seems to me terribly condescending. There are an awful lot of people making Christian music who are highly skilled musicians. I happen to know quite a number of them.


Ignoring the fact that I can replace instances of "Christian pop" in the largest portion of the above quote with "Stockhausen" to adequately respond to your quip about his music, I am quite curious to know your opinions on Stockhausen in greater detail. That is why I specifically quoted that portion of your post. So please, I beseech you, elaborate.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

For me 'The Pines of Rome' - indeed the whole Rome trilogy - is great listening; the Batiz recording on Naxos would be one of my 'desert island' discs, so no guilty pleasure there!
However, liking Khachaturians' 3rd Symphony, Kilars' 'Exodus' and a bit of McFly are definitely guilty pleasures - and I don't care!
For those not familiar with the Kilar piece, here it is. Go on, enjoy it....you know you want to...


----------



## farmerjohn (Jan 24, 2013)

"Cupid Boy" by Kylie


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

farmerjohn said:


> "Cupid Boy" by Kylie


Shame on you.... lol


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Novelette said:


> Sometimes I feel a little embarrassed admitting that *Schumann is my favorite composer*--some people have just strong aversion to him and his music. But I have steadfast dedication [Widmung] to all of it.


Oh, _that's_ why you're called Novelette! I get it now.


----------

